# SEMANA SANTA EN LA ROMA DE PERÚ - Arequipa



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno quise abrir este tema aqui, ya que no sólo muestra lo que es la semana Santa en Arequipa, además muestra las construcciones del centro de la ciudad, pero en la faceta de noche 

Espero que sea de su agrado. 


Ahora vemos la FACHADA DE LA IGLESIA de SANTO DOMINGO, imagenes de noche, vistas por primera vez, además del edificio de la Beneficiencia que esta enfrente.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno aqui seguimos con más fotitos 










Vistas desde diferentes angulos de una iglesia que no fue muy vista en el foro.










Aqui cuando ya estaban saliendo para empezar la procesión.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chvr el thread, la iglesia tiene unos detalles d la pm x ejemplo la escultura tallda en sillar en la esquina


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Es la procesión del Santo Sepulcro???....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jose18sb said:


> Es la procesión del Santo Sepulcro???....



Asi es, la misma procesión del Santo Sepulcro, estaba todo lleno de turistas  

Pero no se preocupen solo tome unas 700 fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bien seguimos con las fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui ya con las imagenes  obviamente no deje de tomar las fotos con los monumentos


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Esa Luz, siempre trayéndonos las primicias calentitas, esa procesión ha terminado hace ratito noma y ya tenemos las fotos.:lol:....


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Bonito thread ... Arequipa siempre fervoroza y catolica. Me gusto mucho la Iglesia de Santo Domingo de noche ...


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Lindas iglesias y muy bien iluminadas.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Yo me enteré que Arequipa tenía el título de "La Roma de América" o algo parecido hace menos de dos semanas por los gritos de la candidata a Miss Perú 2008 por Arequipa.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

pacolam said:


> Yo me enteré que Arequipa tenía el título de "La Roma de América" o algo parecido hace menos de dos semanas por los gritos de la candidata a Miss Perú 2008 por Arequipa.


:lol::lol: Como que los gritos? seguro eran rugidos! de leona del sur! rauuu!! :lol:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

me gusto la del angelito con la luna!!!!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

chocaviento, anoche vi por canal N que transmitió la procesión desde Arequipa. Que belleza de Iglesia con esa iluminación, creo que es ENDESA la que está iluminando todo nuestro patrimonio colonial? Muchas gracias por tus fotos que están lindas.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> chocaviento, anoche vi por canal N que transmitió la procesión desde Arequipa. Que belleza de Iglesia con esa iluminación, creo que es ENDESA la que está iluminando todo nuestro patrimonio colonial? Muchas gracias por tus fotos que están lindas.


Asi es Canal N hizo una transmision exclusiva  viste el coro delante de la Catedral? fue hermoso  hermoso, y todas las calles con fieles


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

chocaviento, sólo vi la parte exterior, llegué un poco tarde a casa, pero si vi el Cristo en la urna, impresionante. Seguramente que lo repiten.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno aqui coloco algunas fotos más 

Espero que les gusten 

El edificio del ex Hotel presidente.










Aqui una foto subiendo por la calle Santo Domingo 










Una vista desde la parte de arriba de la calle Santo Domingo con vista del Edificio del Ex Hotel Presidente.










Ya vienen más fotos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Al igual que Lía, yo tambien vi parte de la trasmisión de Canal N desde AQP, lo que si me gustaría es que la iluminación de la Catedral sea igual a la de Lima,la actual iluminaciónno explota los detalles de la catedral arequipeña, la Iglesia de Sto Domingo se ve muy bien, pocas fotos he visto de esta y me gusta como se ve. Salu2 Lucecinha.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Que buena iniciativa choca,, lo que mes extraña es el desconocimineto de algunos,, desde hace años que canal N transmite en directo la Semana Santa en Arequipa con las procesiones y otros actos desde la Roma de America, y eso que solo son las imagenes de la iglesia de Santo Domingo , te faltan muchisimas mas iglesias, ,, solo en el centro de Arequipa. Bonito y largo Thread


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Chocaviento said:


> :lol::lol: Como que los gritos? seguro eran rugidos! de leona del sur! rauuu!! :lol:


ojalá que no se muerda la lengua de tanto rugir.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

chesu, ya quiero ver la mercaderes con su cableado subterraneo !!!!!!!! :lol: que bueno que sigas con tu bonito thread Luz!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> chesu, ya quiero ver la mercaderes con su cableado subterraneo !!!!!!!! :lol: que bueno que sigas con tu bonito thread Luz!!!!!!!!


Gracias Suguitar y aqui seguimos con las fotos del recorrido de la Semana Santa en la Roma de América 

Ahora fotos de la Plaza de Armas de noche  siempre tan linda 










Y la Imponente catedral de Arequipa


----------



## Francisco__ (Sep 3, 2007)

La procesión mas solemne de Arequipa, que buenas fotos!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

AQP sin igual, me encanta :colgate:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bien y siguendo con nuestro recorrido


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui otras tomas siempre desde la procesion

La catedral muy imponente  y sus rejas le dan un toque de elegancia e imponencia


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Luz que lindas tus fotos de la Catedral !!!! ... :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

q autentico thread, buenas fotos de la "ROMA" de america. preferiria solo Arequipa jejeje

chocaviento fuiste con tu velitas o solo a tomar fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

lucho19 said:


> q autentico thread, buenas fotos de la "ROMA" de america. preferiria solo Arequipa jejeje
> 
> chocaviento fuiste con tu velitas o solo a tomar fotos


Fui con mis velitas y reze por ti  :lol::lol: además fui a tomar fotos


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

jejeje q buena catolica luz ... pense q mas fuiste por las fotos jejeje muy buenas las fotos de la catedral


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

:colgate: la torre ...las rejas ... tooo Ok!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> :colgate: la torre ...las rejas ... tooo Ok!!!


Gracias me da mucho gusto que les hayan gustado todas las fotos. 

Fin este tema se termino!!  :banana:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

lucho19 said:


> q autentico thread, buenas fotos de la "ROMA" de america. preferiria solo Arequipa jejeje
> 
> chocaviento fuiste con tu velitas o solo a tomar fotos


Me pregunto porque veo varios posts de esta línea especificamente en estos threads.


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Excelente trabajo Luz....Mostraste la Semana Santa en Arequipa que es muy rica....Gracias por difundir la cultura de nuestra ciudad.:applause::applause:....


----------



## Jhaircito (Feb 21, 2008)

las ultimas fotos me encantan ... estan espectaculares felicitaciones.. 
se nota claramente la devocion


----------



## sarfresh_1 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Arequipa es única*, me fascina esa ciudad, su arquitectura, su gente, su comida, sus *costumbresss*....y esa chica o chico *Chocaviento* hace que uno mantenga el corazón latiente por esta joya urbana...si en un futuro cercano pongo una Agencia de Viajes, jejeje espero poder contar con sus servicios de guía...espero cubrir sus expectativas económicas jajajaja , bueno puede tomarlo como un cachuelito, paralelo a su carrera de arquitectura...

Por cierto Chocaviento, no crees que pudistes seguir la *carrera profesional de Turismo?*


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ah no había visto esto que bonito, y el título me parece curioso XD


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Bonitas fotos muy especialmente las últimas.
Se ve imponente la catedral de la "Roma de Perú" (mejor ahorremosle este nuevo título...)


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sarfresh_1 said:


> *Arequipa es única*, me fascina esa ciudad, su arquitectura, su gente, su comida, sus *costumbresss*....y esa chica o chico *Chocaviento* hace que uno mantenga el corazón latiente por esta joya urbana...si en un futuro cercano pongo una Agencia de Viajes, jejeje espero poder contar con sus servicios de guía...espero cubrir sus expectativas económicas jajajaja , bueno puede tomarlo como un cachuelito, paralelo a su carrera de arquitectura...
> 
> Por cierto Chocaviento, no crees que pudistes seguir la *carrera profesional de Turismo?*


Gracias por visitar mi tema  y soy CHICA  LUZ  :banana: como la LUZ


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno no deseo quedarme con las fotos que tome de la Semana Santa, el tema no es desviado y esta basado en la Semana Santa en Arequipa. Con fotos de los monumentos y además de los edificios.


----------

